# Team USA vs. Canada Highlights



## BallerBlogger (Jun 29, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fAvWu8kRB9E&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fAvWu8kRB9E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

*BallerBlogger.com*


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Man, the audio is really erratic in this video.

Here's another highlight video:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FP5MLiQ-vNk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FP5MLiQ-vNk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn! Paul and Deron with the nastiness off the dribble..


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mZOECDJj2SU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mZOECDJj2SU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

And 1 more


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Damn! Paul and Deron with the nastiness off the dribble..


I second this, they were some tasty moves. Those clips got me pumped, that reel was better than the all-star highlights :laugh:


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

was this game televised?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ez8o5 said:


> was this game televised?


Yeah...


----------

